# Rear Mudhugger coming loose



## Tom B (21 Mar 2019)

I have bought myself a rear Mudhugger for my FS bike.

The first time I have used it in anger today has shown a problem. The cable ties keep slipping back and coming undone which was annoying. Luckily I'd left a bit of a tail on them so was able to keep stopping and pulling them tight. Probably once a mile. The ride wasn't that rough and it was more the bumpy rocky path and high frequency that seemed a bigger problem.

I'm thinking that the ties are a bit rubbish and will try to buy some better ties.

Has anyone has similar issues and what ties or solutions do you use?


----------



## roadrash (21 Mar 2019)

could you put a piece of innertube under the cable tie to help stop slippage.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 Mar 2019)

The supplied cable ties aren't much use. Just get some decent ones and cinch them up tight.

Do they still supply a piece of thick helicopter tape to go on the chainstays? That'll do the same job as the above mentioned inner tube scrap, but look better doing it


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

I use helicopter tape on my front 'splash guard' - also stops scratching the paint, but helps the ties grip.


----------



## Tom B (22 Mar 2019)

Ffoeg said:


> The supplied cable ties aren't much use. Just get some decent ones and cinch them up tight.
> 
> Do they still supply a piece of thick helicopter tape to go on the chainstays? That'll do the same job as the above mentioned inner tube scrap, but look better doing it



Cheers chaps..

To be clear it's not that ties slipping on the frame but the ties coming undone or unzipped. They just seem a bit naff I was able to snap them by pulling tight.

I've noticed there are more holes than ties so I'm going to replace all the ties with some decent ties from a local trusted tool merchant and fill all the holes.

Thick Helicopter tape was supplied and fitted after warming in the cooker.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2019)

As said, the suplied zip ties are not good enough. I think there 3mm 
Fit wider ones. They will be a tight fit but you wont have any more probs. 
The standard 4.5 or 5 mm screwfix or any diy will grip better.
Pull them tight with a plier and cut, Sand the cut edge back to the collar as these are surprisingly sharp and will gash your leg or hand when cleaning.

And fit the tape as sugested


----------



## Phaeton (23 Mar 2019)

Or buy yourself one of these https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-4-4-8M...e394:m:mYKXdK_dCQpX80avchPGStw&frcectupt=true you pull the trigger to get it tight then twist to cut the tie nice & flush, every home should have one. There are better ones as well if you want to spend more money, after all this is a cycle forum where people like to spend lots of money on things that are no better


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (23 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Or buy yourself one of these https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-4-4-8M...e394:m:mYKXdK_dCQpX80avchPGStw&frcectupt=true you pull the trigger to get it tight then twist to cut the tie nice & flush, every home should have one.


Whilst those zip tie specific tools do the job perfectly OK, I use my 'third hand' cable tool with equally perfect results... a useful multi-purpose tool IMO.

Or for a more ghetto method you can used round nose pliers and just roll them against the buckle to get some tension


----------



## Phaeton (23 Mar 2019)

It depends how many you are doing we used to do cable runs using 100's at a time


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (23 Mar 2019)

I think @Tom B will only need 4 (possibly 6) ties for a rear mudhugger ......


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Or buy yourself one of these https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-4-4-8M...e394:m:mYKXdK_dCQpX80avchPGStw&frcectupt=true you pull the trigger to get it tight then twist to cut the tie nice & flush, every home should have one. There are better ones as well if you want to spend more money, after all this is a cycle forum where people like to spend lots of money on things that are no better




Nice i just orderd some,


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2019)

Ffoeg said:


> I think @Tom B will only need 4 (possibly 6) ties for a rear mudhugger ......
> 
> View attachment 458805




They only need 6., great mudguards, just need the thicker ties.


I have one, i dont like them but they really do keep the mub off you.


----------

